# Bold Chucks



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, I waited till the last minute to put these on and it's freaking windy and pouring, but I'm not complaining we need alot of rain.

These are 2 - 3.5lb chuck shoulder roast splashed with woos and heavily coated with Wolfe Rub Bold.  Smoking over Royal Oak and Hickory chunks.  We're gonna see how well the Primo handles nasty weather!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Now that will be some good eating


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

Larry dose are going to be some good eats.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Come on BOY! They should be dun by now!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Come on BOY! They should be dun by now!



Primos sitting at 239* grate temp and the chucks are at 155*, 5 more degrees and I'll foil them and rush them along.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

larry how it handleing the weather?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> larry how it handleing the weather?



Honestly weather has not effected it one bit.  We have pretty gusty winds and it's been raining sideways the entire cook!


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

That a sign of a great cooker.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

Chucks are at 160* and I just foiled.  I've never had a chuck shrink as much as these have!!  Taste good so far though!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Man those are lookin' good!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2007)

I hope they don't shrink anymore.  They do look good sitting there on that XL.


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2007)

how are you going to serve them ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> how are you going to serve them ?



Pulled beef sandwiches.  If I had known the weather was gonna be this crappy I would have made pot roast.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking good BOY!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":3g890eeh]how are you going to serve them ?



Pulled beef sandwiches.  If I had known the weather was gonna be this crappy I would have made pot roast.[/quote:3g890eeh]
  [smilie=nonono.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my..........just about sums dinner up!  Pulled beef sammich with a healthy dose of Reverend Marvins hot!  Black Mustard Slather Potato Salad............WOW, BEST POTATO SALAD I'VE EVER MADE!


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2007)

looks like good eats !!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Dude.........awesome!!!
I'm gonna' try some of that black mustard slather


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2007)

You inspired me Larry. I just came back from Costco with a twin pack of chucks! Now I'm gonna go order some of that black mustard stuff!


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2007)

So Larry, you getting a cut on all the black mustard slather you selling on this board? Now, I gotta order some.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 3, 2007)

larry great looking dinner. I ate to much of my. Now were dose someone buy that mustard at?


----------



## cleglue (Jun 3, 2007)

Good looking roast Larry.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks reaaaaallll gooooood.


----------



## Unity (Jun 3, 2007)

WRB does great things for chucks.   

--John  8) 
(I never doubted that the Primo would be unfazed by a little weather.)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> So Larry,* you getting a cut on all the black mustard slather you selling on this board*? Now, I gotta order some.



Nope just trying to help out another BBQ Businessman!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2007)

nice looking sammich !


----------



## knine (Jun 4, 2007)

looks dam good too!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks just like mine Larry Good job Dude, I made pot roast Clips commin soon


----------

